# Help with a friend situation! Did I overreact?! Or is she being pushy? Long thread, please read.?



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 12, 2014)

Well I think it's pretty natural for someone to remind someone about feeding dogs especially if it's not something you do every day. It was probably just on her mind and thought she would check in. I don't see what was so wrong with her reminding or asking. You have to understand she doesn't know things are getting done when she's away so by checking in she knows the dogs have been fed.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 12, 2014)

This isn't weird at all. I sometimes have to leave for long weekends and I'll have my close friend who lives down the street check on my cat. I always check in with her to make sure she went by and to make sure my cat was ok. I've seen pretty much every pet owner do this.


----------



## Joedan (Jun 28, 2019)

I think there should be no pranks, give your friend pleasure https://escortmonaco.info .. Call an escort, drink alcohol what would you like to remember .. pranks for children.


----------



## Utet (Jun 28, 2019)

Escort is a good idea https://escortinantalya.info . A wonderful gift, I think such a gift will appreciate any man, I myself often call such girls.


----------

